# Leaking roof -recommend a roof coating?



## Faust (Jul 7, 2007)

My roof is a very low pitch roof with "roll roofing". It is about 15 years old. There are cracks at the seams, and I can't I can't see any obvious leaks. But have plenty of ceiling staining. I am assuming small holes where "ponding" occurs.

I am looking for a recommendation on a roof coating. I notice that the "elastometric" brands recommend a "primer". the primer sells at about 3 times the price of the coatings, or about $150.00 for a 5 gal pail. I can't find a good estimate of coverage on the primers. The coatings seem to run $50-60 for a 5 gallon pail. The roof is about 2800 feet.

I would like to keep the roof white, but I may end up with black asphalt based.

Any experience or brand recommendations out there?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Does this roof area face south? (direct sunlight)
What type of climate are you in?
What is the dimension of the roof? (10 x 20 , 20 x 20...)


----------



## Faust (Jul 7, 2007)

redline said:


> Does this roof area face south? (direct sunlight)
> What type of climate are you in?
> What is the dimension of the roof? (10 x 20 , 20 x 20...)


Since it is a nearly flat roof, I guess it faces in all directions.

Climate? Northeast, USA

The size is 40 X 70.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this a ranch style house?

Can you post a photo of the roof?


----------



## [email protected] roofing (Jul 11, 2007)

yes, hot tar roofing its cheap and leak safe contact b2b roofing at 910-770-3843


----------



## Faust (Jul 7, 2007)

redline said:


> Is this a ranch style house?
> 
> Can you post a photo of the roof?


Here are pictures (click'em) of the roof and what I thnk is one of the leaks.

<center>
<a href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/TWFaust/ROOF/DSCN2081.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="<A href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/TWFaust/ROOF/th_DSCN2081.jpg"></a">http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/TWFaust/ROOF/th_DSCN2081.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/TWFaust/ROOF/DSCN2080.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="<A href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/TWFaust/ROOF/th_DSCN2080.jpg"></a">http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/TWFaust/ROOF/th_DSCN2080.jpg"></a>
</center>

I have been looking into Kool Seal products. With a double coat of their primer and a double coating of their roof coating, a rubber roof starts to look reasonable. Too bad, it looks like they have a good product.


----------

